# what the heck, did they remove the webpage export feature in iPhoto2?



## Fahrvergnuugen (Feb 2, 2003)

I used to use templates and stuff for making quick web galleries to use with apache on my desktop. I also used to export single photos at 640x480 or 800x600 and then host them to show other people.
I can't find either of these two features in the new iPhoto, what gives?


----------



## kenny (Feb 2, 2003)

Looks like the Sharing button is gone, but both Desktop and Homepage options are there (as well as others), in Organize. Exporting images can still be done from File.. Export...


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Feb 2, 2003)

yeah, in the keynote steve pointed out that they removed the sharing button, but the export as webpage feature? wtf gives?


----------



## kenny (Feb 2, 2003)

Guess they want to "encourage" folks to use the .Mac webserver...


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Feb 2, 2003)

lets all use the handy dandy iPhoto->Provide iPhoto Feedback  feature. I wish I hadn't upgraded


----------



## gatorparrots (Feb 2, 2003)

Did you try some .nib hacking to see if the functionality is still there but the interface was removed?


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Feb 2, 2003)

damn you apple, they took away the export to quicktime movie function too, that was very handy for creating animatics.

gatorparrots: no i have not, i'm not familiar with .nib actually....


----------



## themacko (Feb 3, 2003)

Umm, correct me if I'm wrong but you can export to both a webpage (not necessarily .Mac) and to QuickTime through File > Export.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Feb 3, 2003)

woohoo! you're right 

i missed that completely...it even kept my templates. good thing I didnt write that email yet...

thanks!


----------

